# help identify labeos



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

This is a pair of fish. I know this is a labeotropheus sp. I think it is a Chilumba or mpanga red. I was told by the petstore however it was a fuellbornii But I dont believe it is. I also am sure they arent thanks Chris

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c91/N ... ure002.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c91/N ... ure003.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c91/N ... ure007.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c91/N ... ure008.jpg


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

trewavassae "mpanga red".


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

My first thought was "mpanga red" but the female doesnt seem to show the consistant hint of red in the body. So would it just be a lowquality strain? I have no idea th age of the fish but they are around 5in. Chris 
Did you notice te female holding


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I would agree that it is probably the Mpanga's. Female looks to be of the standard OB coloration - nothing unusual. Congrats on the holding female. :thumb:


----------

